# How to make pin removal pliers



## FishEyes

Making pliers to remove the spool bearing pin is a relatively easy project. I have included instructions and a few pictures below(please excuse my photography). A few pics below in no particular order.

Tools, equipment and supplies:

Hand drill
1/8" drill bit(I used a hardened one)
Vise
Propane torch
Cheap pair of pliers(got mine at Home Depot for 5 bucks)
center punch

Step one:
Disassemble pliers and remove plastic handle

Step two:
Heat up end of pliers until red hot(about 2-3 minutes)
DO NOT douse in water...allow to cool completely air cool.
Heating up the steel and letting it air cool allows it to lose its temper, without this step it will be next to impossible to drill a hole in the end.

Step three:
Place cooled half in vise and use a center punch to mark where to drill.
Hole needs to be placed off center near the outside edge.
Drill hole

Step four:
Reassemble pliers.

Using your new tool:
Center the spool bearing pin over the pin and squeeze pliers..........pin will slide to one side then use pliers to pull pin out. It is a press fit so you will have to give it steady even pressure.

After cleaning/replacing the bearing, just reverse the process but this time you will center the hole in the pliers over the hole in the spool shaft.

Hope this helps....let me know.











;


----------



## Bantam1

I would grind the teeth off the surface of the pliers also. This way there is no way to mar the spool shaft surface.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Real men don't need no stinkin' hole in their pliers! LOL!


----------



## MattK

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Real men don't need no stinkin' hole in their pliers! LOL!


LOL 
I think I'm the only one who uses small channel lock pliers instead of needle nose. With no holes of course.


----------



## trout250

No you are not I had a set that i had made but somebody lifted them-Lol last time i looked I was a man. Rather be a little safe than sorry that i bent a pin.


----------



## MattK

trout250 said:


> No you are not I had a set that i had made but somebody lifted them


Man I have thieves. I got my channel lock pliers from my Grandfathers shop after he passed so if someone lifted these I would have to hunt them down.

BTW, great post FishEyes.


----------



## Hou-Chap

Great post Fisheyes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## trout250

I have found out 1 thing when the public has access to where you keep your tools they will lift a screwdriver, pliers, or a knife in a heart beat, when my dad had his shop open he kept a bunch of scraggly tools just to loan out.


Happy 4th to all of yall.

Stay safe today


----------



## wolverine

Good idea there FishEyes. Thanks.
Got a question though, and excuse my ignorance i'm no metal worker or welder, but why do you have to heat the pliers and punch a hole before drilling? Can't you just get a bit thats made to go through metal and drill a hole?


----------



## FishEyes

Heating it up causes the metal to lose its hardness/temper........see step 2. You would most certainly use a metal drilling bit afterwards but you wont be able to before.


----------



## kapman

Is it possible for Shinanno to add this tool to their product line?


----------



## Bantam1

We have looked into this before but due to low demand, stocking space and other variables it does not make business sense to offer them. We actually have a special press to remove and reinstall the pin.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I did not state it before (sorry), but I use needle nose vice grips. They work much better than regular needle nose pliers, and the needle nose allows you to not need a silly hole in them (LOL).


----------



## FishEyes

I used to use the same Mike but got tired of having to replace the pin after the pliers marred it up. I'll stick with my silly hole.


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*spool pin removal tool*

http://heartlandtackleservice.com/spoolpliers.stm


----------



## FishEyes

Bah..........Now I'm going to have to modify my pliers ST.


----------

